# Diuretic for bloated frog?



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Our 18 yr old Gimpy frog has become bloated. Have tried soaking her in amphibian ringers for hours twice per day for the past four days. She is not getting better. Any suggestions for a diuretic? She is too bloated to eat or force feed. The only other symptom before she got bloated was loss off appetite. She still moves around a little and blinks her eyes. Thanks.


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

Drain that sucker. I had to "pop" one of my imitators for a few weeks every so often with a single tattoo needle. ( I happen to have them laying around since I tattoo myself.)

But anything very fine like that would work, I layed the frog upside down on a wet paper towel in my hand and gripping it ever so gently in the same hand, and then inserting the needle in the lower abdominal area to one side left or right I rotated between lancing. 

One the needle was in I slightly pulled upward with the needle and fluid would come pouring out, don't squeeze or anything, it will flow. Then after that I soaked him in ringers for a while then back in the viv. 

After all the reading and comments on that frog I assumed he had some type of liver problem, he lived for just over 2 years, the last year being drained when he got the size of a shooter marble.


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Am not survi can do that! Doesn't that hurt? Although I imagine being really bloated hurts too.


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Went to a reptile get today. He said draining would likely not help because her bloating is diffuse, not just in the coelem. So am soaking her in dextrose and later will soak hurt in normosol with cipro added. So far she is the same but alert.


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Meant to say went to a reptile vet, not get. iPad keeps autocorrecting. Just switched Gimpy from the dextrose isotonic solution to isotonic solution with cipro but she wanted to get out of the water so am giving her a break for now. Us supposed to soak in this 6-8 hours though. She still seems very bloated and non energetic.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If the fluids are diffuse then you probably shouldn't be using an isotonic solution as that isn't going to help change the fluid distribution, typically amphibians with ascites are soaked in a hypertonic amphibian ringers solution.

I'm surprised that your vet didn't suggest it. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Ed, will make some hypertonic amphibian ringers today. Thank you!


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Am trying to dissolve the solids from FrogsnThings but it is harder to dissolve in 3/4 of the 1/2 gallon of distilled water. Is there a trick to this? Thanks!


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Ok, Gimpy is now soaking in the hypertonic ringers with Cipro in it. Is there something I might feed her, a critical care for Amphibs? She last ate a cricket when I force fed her about seven days ago. She last defecated about six days ago. She is so bloated I am afraid to force feed her.


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Am afraid we just sadly lost Gimpy, RIP. Will always miss her. Here are her photos and story of her foot. https://www.facebook.com/lastablasa...055367984383/1656055264651060/?type=3&theater


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

cwebster said:


> Am afraid we just sadly lost Gimpy, RIP. Will always miss her. Here are her photos and story of her foot. https://www.facebook.com/lastablasa...055367984383/1656055264651060/?type=3&theater


I'm so sorry. Gimpy looks like she was a great frog. My sympathies.


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Thank you. She was truly special. She was bright, friendly, and lovable. We will always miss her.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

cwebster said:


> Ok, Gimpy is now soaking in the hypertonic ringers with Cipro in it. Is there something I might feed her, a critical care for Amphibs? She last ate a cricket when I force fed her about seven days ago. She last defecated about six days ago. She is so bloated I am afraid to force feed her.


For future reference the old standard was Feline Clinicare as it was well accepted but since then they have reformulated this product and apparently the flavor isn't as palatable so the new standard is Oxbow Animal Health's Carnivore Care (you can see the product here Oxbow Animal Health | Carnivore Care™) 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Ed, thanks for the info.


----------



## emrlang97 (2 mo ago)

timmygreener said:


> Drain that sucker. I had to "pop" one of my imitators for a few weeks every so often with a single tattoo needle. ( I happen to have them laying around since I tattoo myself.) But anything very fine like that would work, I layed the frog upside down on a wet paper towel in my hand and gripping it ever so gently in the same hand, and then inserting the needle in the lower abdominal area to one side left or right I rotated between lancing. One the needle was in I slightly pulled upward with the needle and fluid would come pouring out, don't squeeze or anything, it will flow. Then after that I soaked him in ringers for a while then back in the viv. After all the reading and comments on that frog I assumed he had some type of liver problem, he lived for just over 2 years, the last year being drained when he got the size of a shooter marble.


 Been doing a lot of research to try and save my frog. We are exactly are you inserting a needle? And how deep


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

emrlang97 said:


> Been doing a lot of research to try and save my frog. We are exactly are you inserting a needle? And how deep


This threads pretty old. you should make a new post about your frog


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

emrlang97 said:


> Been doing a lot of research to try and save my frog. We are exactly are you inserting a needle? And how deep


Iv been out of the hobby for a while now but I generally would insert the needle to the left or right hand side, whatever is easier for you to manage, above the rear leg. Poke until you hit fluid, but not straight in like your shiving an inmate. But run parallel with the body


----------

